# Mal.in.wah



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

It's just a bad idea...


But she is pretty cute too.


NOISE.


And a smile


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

My, what a sassy pants! ADORABLE! :wub:


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

So cute! Love the noise pics! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:laugh: Great Photos!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Tulah looks like a blast!

What does Carma think of her?


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12 (Mar 28, 2013)

Tulah is beautiful. She looks like she is character, too. I can't figure out if she is smiling with teeth, going "yuck" or yawning in the first picture though.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

i love the character showing through


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone!



David Winners said:


> Tulah looks like a blast!
> 
> What does Carma think of her?


Oh she sure is. The two of them are best friends. Tulah is the only one who can really keep up with her!


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

hahaha adorable! Just showed everyone here the pics and Tulah has her own fan club now! lol


----------



## ristakrat (Jun 10, 2010)

The second one makes me want to squeeze her face <3 The others make me nvm  Beautiful pictures! Gorgeous baby!


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

:wub:

That is all I have to say about that.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

The noise pics are my fav. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

She cracks me up! :rofl: I bet she has TONS of personality.


----------



## robeangyalchen (Aug 11, 2013)

I love the second pic, too cute 

ETA: them teeth looks sharp, i'd hate to be the one teaching her Bite Inhibition


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

CindyMDBecker said:


> *My, what a sassy pants*! ADORABLE! :wub:


THIS. 

It's kinda like what they say about babies....good thing you're young, so you can keep up with the two of them (Carma, too)! 

LOVE them!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Handsome boy, the wife says no more GSD's bet I could sneak a Malinos by her though?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Lol, thanks guys!

Here's a obedience video from over the weekend 

https://vimeo.com/85728686


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

CindyMDBecker said:


> My, what a sassy pants! ADORABLE! :wub:


I was going to say 'fussy britches', but she is a cutie.

The K9 officer across the street is getting his new Malinois back from training in a week or so. The dog has been gone since last April.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

:wub:

~Pics and video!


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Hows her grip?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

MichaelE said:


> I was going to say 'fussy britches', but she is a cutie.
> 
> The K9 officer across the street is getting his new Malinois back from training in a week or so. The dog has been gone since last April.


That long?? Is that "normal"?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Baillif said:


> Hows her grip?


This is a video of her at 8 weeks. Check out the end of the video


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Chip18 said:


> That long?? Is that "normal"?


He is being trained for multiple tasks. 

Drug detection, suspect apprehension, and tracking.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Ha ha nice! Are you feeding with gloves on because shes coming at you so hard shes hurting your fingers? I love that.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

gatordog said:


> this is a video of her at 8 weeks. Check out the end of the video
> 
> tulah 12/27/13-12/29/13 - youtube



her tail. Non-stop!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I love your little maligator. Looking at her teeth I understand the nickname. She is a beautiful pup.


----------

